# VR6 Turbo Ignition Timing



## robhewins (Jun 13, 2004)

anyone know what the static ignition timing is on a coilpack VR6? all I can find is that it is 6 degrees at idle speed and the standard Motronic does all the rest.
I'm running a Link Plus ecu and have changed from a distributor to a coilpack engine and the previous ignition map doesn't seem to work very well. The Link settings are:
0 degrees static
5 degrees at 750 rpm
10 degrees at 1250rpm
15 degrees at 1750rpm
does anyone have an ignition map for a turbo VR6 they could e-mail me?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Ignition Timing (robhewins)*

all the timing advance is done/calculated by the ecu off of the crank,
60-2 wheel.
There is no 'static' ignition advance like you see on a distributor
car, where you can add or subtract a few degrees by turning the
cap.

look at some SDS/standalone timing maps for reference to
total timing.
unless I misunderstood your question...
-Jeff


----------



## robhewins (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Ignition Timing (Jefnes3)*

so the mechanical timing starts at 0 degrees and if I put 6 degrees of advance into my ignition map it is actually 6 degrees not 6 degrees plus an amount of static mechanical timing?
my ECU has a setting for base mechanical static timing which I currently have set to 0 degrees, if I add say 1 degree here it adds that to all figures in the ignition map.


----------

